# LadiesTreffen 2014



## contesssa (10. März 2014)

Was lange währt wird gut...hier nun die Eckdaten für das diesjährige Treffen. Es findet vom 12.9.- 14.9 2014 in Jena statt. Übernachtung mit Frühstück ist für 20 Personen gebucht und zwar für 56€ pro Doppelzimmer. Hier der Link des Hotels, welches sich idyllisch gelegen etwa 10km außerhalb Jenas befindet:
http://www.hotel-thalbuergel.de/
Die Planung sieht am Freitag eine lange und eine kurze Einrolltour vor( 13.00Uhr und 16.00Uhr), Genaueres kommt später. Am Sonnabend würden wir gemeinsam in Richtung Jena starten, einen ersten Berg erklimmen und oben auf dem Jenzig im Bergrestaurant Mittagspause machen. Ein schöner trail wird uns dann zur Kunitzburgruine führen und weiter geht es auf schmalen Pfaden nach Golmsdorf, ab dort wieder hinauf nach Tautenburg usw. usw. Wir würden wieder mindestens zwei Gruppen anbieten, je nach Bedarf an Höhenmetern und Streckenlänge. Das Gelände lässt viele Varianten zu und man kann optional kurzfristig entscheiden, was gefahren werden soll.
Am Sonntag starten wir vom Parkplatz am Stadion und nehmen die trails auf der anderen "Gebirgsseite" unter die Räder. Wiederum gibt es mehrere zeitliche Optionen, die Tour zu beenden.
Generell sind die Touren so geplant, dass viele trails gefahren werden, oft sehr flowig und wirklich schön zu fahren. 
Also tragt euch bitte zeitnah ein...wenn die 20 Plätze belegt sind, wird eine Warteliste erstellt.
Ich würde dann demnächst anmerken, wie die finanzielle Seite der Sache gehändelt wird.
Nun denn...

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4.xsusix
5.MissQuax
6.Angsthase 62
7.Chaotenkind
8.laterra
9.Bettina
10.MissPepper
11.Bea 5
12.greenhorn-biker
13.( +14.)Bikebetti + xxx
15. Lahmschnecke
16. HiFi XS
17. Murmel04


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. März 2014)

Au fein.
Und dieses Jahr kommt dann auch nicht gleichzeitiger Urlaub mit Männe dazwischen 
Also, wenn ich darf, häng ich mich an die Liste mit an.

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4.xsusix
5.MissQuax
6.Angsthase 62
7.Chaotenkind
8.laterra
9.Bettina
10.MissPepper
11.Bea 5
12.greenhorn-biker
13.( +14.)Bikebetti + xxx
15. Lahmschnecke
16. HiFi XS
17. Murmel04
18. WarriorPrincess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (14. März 2014)

OK, ich wage es dann auch mal. 

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4.xsusix
5.MissQuax
6.Angsthase 62
7.Chaotenkind
8.laterra
9.Bettina
10.MissPepper
11.Bea 5
12.greenhorn-biker
13.( +14.)Bikebetti + xxx
15. Lahmschnecke
16. HiFi XS
17. Murmel04
18. WarriorPrincess
19. Tesla71


----------



## bajcca (14. März 2014)

Also, ich wäre auch sehr gerne mit dabei.

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4.xsusix
5.MissQuax
6.Angsthase 62
7.Chaotenkind
8.laterra
9.Bettina
10.MissPepper
11.Bea 5
12.greenhorn-biker
13.( +14.)Bikebetti + xxx
15. Lahmschnecke
16. HiFi XS
17. Murmel04
18. WarriorPrincess
19. Tesla71
20. Bajcca


----------



## Pinkiwinki (16. März 2014)

@contesssa  Hallöchen,ich bin die Nr. 14, Bikebetti hat mich schon angemeldet. Lg und einen sonnigen Sonntag


----------



## Biketrulla (16. März 2014)

Prima, dann wären wir ja schon voll 

Aber kein Problem, wer trotzdem noch mitmöchte trägt sich auf der Warteliste ein - erfahrungsgemäss sagt ja doch die Eine oder Andere ab. Dann geht es nach Reihenfolge: Die Erste auf der Liste rutscht nach, dann die Zweite, usw.

@contesssa: ich bin mal so frei und überarbeite die Liste:


1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4.xsusix
5.MissQuax
6.Angsthase 62
7.Chaotenkind
8.laterra
9.Bettina
10.MissPepper
11.Bea 5
12.greenhorn-biker
13. Bikebetti
14. Pinkiwinki
15. Lahmschnecke
16. HiFi XS
17. Murmel04
18. WarriorPrincess
19. Tesla71
20. Bajcca

Warteliste:

1.


----------



## LilianB (16. März 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es schon wieder verpasst -.- Ich wäre dann gerne auf der Warteliste und würde gerne mitkommen wenn noch ein Platz frei wird.

liebe Grüße


----------



## Kerosin0815 (16. März 2014)

Jena und "Gebirgsseite"....


----------



## contesssa (27. März 2014)

@ Kerosin0815
Was genau ist das Problem?Die Begrifflichkeit für Schartenhöhen um 200m?


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2014)

Es wird ein Platz frei. Die Herren der Schöpfung haben unseren Sommerurlaub nach hinten geschoben. Jetzt geht es die ersten drei Septemberwochen auf Tour. Einerseits freue ich mich schon auf Riva, andererseits fehlt mir das Ladies Treffen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2014)

Oh nein! Du warst bisher immer dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. März 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Es wird ein Platz frei. Die Herren der Schöpfung haben unseren Sommerurlaub nach hinten geschoben. Jetzt geht es die *ersten drei Septemberwochen* auf Tour. Einerseits freue ich mich schon auf Riva, andererseits fehlt mir das Ladies Treffen.



Woh, 3 Wochen Urlaub - toll! Und schade, dass Du nicht dabei bist.


----------



## Martina H. (28. März 2014)

... geht mal garnicht, ist doch unser Jubiläumstreffen - dann musst Du Deinen Urlaub eben kurz unterbrechen. Was bilden sich die Kerle denn ein? Verschieben einfach den Urlaub - Frechheit 




:Spassmodus aus:

Wirklich schade, geht wirklich nicht anders?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. März 2014)

Leider. Die ersten drei Septemberwochen sind geplant um ein wenig jonglieren zu können, wenn das Wetter nicht so ganz mitspielen sollte. Das Treffen liegt leider in der Mitte, da sind wir entweder noch in den Alpen oder schon in Riva. Die Herren wollten dann doch so wenig wie möglich während der Sommerferien hier in Hessen Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## contesssa (2. April 2014)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst...


----------



## Biketrulla (3. April 2014)

... dann aktualisiere ich mal die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4. xsusix
5. MissQuax
6. Angsthase 62
7. laterra
6. Bettina
9. MissPepper
10. Bea 5
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Bikebetti
13. Pinkiwinki
14. Lahmschnecke
15. HiFi XS
16. Murmel04
17. WarriorPrincess
18. Tesla71
19. Bajcca
20. @LilianB


Warteliste:

1.


Alle die mitlesen: tragt Euch in die Wartelliste ein, ihr seht, es kann schnell gehen mit dem nachrücken und traut Euch ruhig - das LadiesTreffen ist ganz entspannt, niemand muss Angst wegen mangelnder Kondition, Können, etc. haben.

Da gibt es Einige, die das aus Erfahrung bestätigen können


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. April 2014)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> das LadiesTreffen ist ganz entspannt, niemand muss Angst wegen mangelnder Kondition, Können, etc. haben.
> Da gibt es Einige, die das aus Erfahrung bestätigen können



Also ich kenn keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. April 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich kenn keine


 
wieso, hattest du Streß beim Fahren??


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> wieso, hattest du Streß beim Fahren??


Vllt hätte ich schreiben sollen "Vorsicht Ironie"


----------



## Lahmschnecke (4. April 2014)

Ich kann es bestätigen - beste Therapie , Spaß pur, Dauergrinsen, für alle (!!)  Altersgruppen und auch für Schüchterne geeignet!


----------



## LilianB (6. April 2014)

Uiii super vielen Dank für die Info  Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei und trainiere auch schon fleißig meine Kondition

Ich habe grade nochmal geschaut, ich komme aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet und habe knape 450km Streckenweg vor mir. Wie ist es denn mit euch ? Habt ihr einen änhlichen Weg ? Ich hatte überleg ob es Sinn machen könnte den Zug zu nehmen oder sich vielleicht mit mehreren zusammen zu tun. Wie macht ihr das denn immer so ?

LG


----------



## laterra (6. April 2014)

Hi LilianB,
 ich komme aus Köln, da haben wir wahrscheinlich größtenteils den gleichen Weg. Ich hatte letztes Mal das Auto von meinen Eltern geliehen, das geht dieses Mal leider nicht. Daher werde ich wohl mit dem Zug hinfahren. Letztes Mal gab es auch ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften per Auto. Allerdings kommt wohl kaum jemand aus unserer Ecke (soweit ich das jetzt anhand der Liste überblicke).


----------



## LilianB (6. April 2014)

Also ich hab theoretisch mein Auto das wir nehmen könnten, einen Heckgepäckträger könnte ich mir leihen, da wir beide Räder nicht in meinem Twingo kriegen werden. Die Frage ist eben wirklich ob es nicht günstiger und entspannter ist wenn wir uns vllt einfach irgendwie am Bf oder im Zug treffen und dann vielleicht zusammen fahren( Mit dem Gepäckträger durften ja auch maximal 100km/h drin sein) Das könnte ja auch ganz lustig sein und man ist nicht so müde von der langen Fahrt 

Wir können ja mal gucken was denn günstiger wäre, wenn die Zugfahr natürlich teuer und zu aufwendig ist mit den Rädern würde ich dann aufs Auto zurückgreifen. Du kannst dann natürlich in diesem Fall gerne mitfahren


----------



## laterra (6. April 2014)

Hm, ob es wirklich entspannter ist hab ich so meine Zweifel - mit der Bahn brauche ich (ohne ICE weil Fahrradmitnahme) 5h40 oder 7h20 bis stadtroda. Das scheint der nächste Bahnhof zu sein, ab dort sind es noch mal 12km per Fahrrad. 

@Ortskundige: gibt es noch nähere Bahnstationen?


----------



## LilianB (6. April 2014)

Also viel schneller werden wir mit Pause und Auto auch nicht sein, maps sagt 4,5 Stunden. hmm also ich könnte in naher Zukunft mal bei meiner Versicherung anrufen und das abklären, würdest du dir denn zutrauen mein Auto auch zu fahren ? Wenn wir uns die Strecke teilen wäre das sicher angenehmer und wir bräuchten keine Pause zu machen. Sicher kann ich auch die 450km alleine durchfahren, aber sich das zu teilen wäre halt "schöner". Ich hab grad auch mal die Zugverbindungen durchgeschaut...das gelbe vom Ei ist das wirklich nicht mit 6 mal umsteigen 

das mit dem Träger wäre auch kein Problem, der Mann meiner Schwester hat einen schönen fürs Heck der sehr stabil ist. Den würde er uns für das Wochenende leihen  da passen allerdings nur zwei Räder drauf. Sollten nochmehr aus unserer Umgebung kommen wird es eng. Ein drittes rad kriegen wir sicherlich noch verstaut ohne Vorderrad, aber das dürfte dann sicher das höchste der Gefühle sein


----------



## HiFi XS (6. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich kann es bestätigen - beste Therapie , Spaß pur, Dauergrinsen, für alle (!!)  Altersgruppen und auch für Schüchterne geeignet!


Hiermit auch bestätigt


----------



## laterra (6. April 2014)

@LilianB kriegst ne PM zwecks Offtopicvermeidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (6. April 2014)

Wenn ihr mit dem Zug kommt solltet ihr bis Jena fahren. Von dort aus führt ein sehr schöner Radweg bis nach Thalbürgel und die Ölmühle ist dann ja gleich dort um die Ecke. Der Radweg heißt "Kirchenradweg" ...falls ihr euch zu dieser Variante entschließt,könnt ihr mal bei http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ahasnxijgvxmfcqq nachsehen, da ist er samt gps-Daten zu finden


----------



## ninzi (13. April 2014)

Servus zusammen ,
würde sehr gerne mitkommen, bitte setzt mich auf die Warteliste. Falls ein Platz frei wird, gebt mir bitte Bescheid.
Daanke und viele Grüße


----------



## contesssa (15. April 2014)

geht klar...nun aktuell
1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4. xsusix
5. MissQuax
6. Angsthase 62
7. laterra
6. Bettina
9. MissPepper
10. Bea 5
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Bikebetti
13. Pinkiwinki
14. Lahmschnecke
15. HiFi XS
16. Murmel04
17. WarriorPrincess
18. Tesla71
19. Bajcca
20. @LilianB

Warteliste
1. Ninzi


----------



## Bettina (20. April 2014)

Ich möchte noch eine Freundin auf die Warteliste setzen!


----------



## lucie (20. April 2014)

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4. xsusix
5. MissQuax
6. Angsthase 62
7. laterra
6. Bettina
9. MissPepper
10. Bea 5
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Bikebetti
13. Pinkiwinki
14. Lahmschnecke
15. HiFi XS
16. Murmel04
17. WarriorPrincess
18. Tesla71
19. Bajcca
20. @@LilianB

Warteliste
1. Ninzi
2. xxx? - eine Freundin von Bettina


----------



## contesssa (24. April 2014)

Hallo, Ladies
die Phase der Details beginnt und ich würde dies gern auf dem e-mail Weg erledigen. Deshalb bitte ich Euch, mir eure mail-Adresse unter Angabe des Nickname sowie des wirklichen Namens als PN zu schicken. Wenn alle Adressen angekommen sind, folgen dann weitere Informationen. Vergesst bitte nicht, meinen nickname mit "sss" zu schreiben....
Euch allen herrliche Biketouren im sommerlichen April
Contesssa


----------



## mtbbee (27. April 2014)

Die Nächste von der Warteliste darf aufrücken  ... des einen Leid, des anderen Freud ... Urlaubsplanung hat sich bei uns zwei Wochen nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## mtbbee (27. April 2014)

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. mtbbee
4. Ninzi
5. MissQuax
6. Angsthase 62
7. laterra
6. Bettina
9. MissPepper
10. Bea 5
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Bikebetti
13. Pinkiwinki
14. Lahmschnecke
15. HiFi XS
16. Murmel04
17. WarriorPrincess
18. Tesla71
19. Bajcca
20. @@LilianB

Warteliste

1. xxx? - eine Freundin von Bettina


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. April 2014)

mtbbee - ganz doll schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (27. April 2014)

@mtbbee Wirklich sehr schade.
Du hast aber m.E. die Liste falsch geändert.  Ich mach es mal neu:

1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. xsusix
4. Ninzi
5. MissQuax
6. Angsthase 62
7. laterra
8. Bettina
9. MissPepper
10. Bea 5
11. greenhorn-biker
12. Bikebetti
13. Pinkiwinki
14. Lahmschnecke
15. HiFi XS
16. Murmel04
17. WarriorPrincess
18. Tesla71
19. Bajcca
20. @@LilianB

Warteliste

1. xxx? - eine Freundin von Bettina 

edit: Zahlen korrigiert


----------



## contesssa (18. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bisher nur von einigen die genauen Daten bzgl.Name und e-mail...
Es fehlen 
Ninzi
Miss Quax
Angsthase 62
Miss Pepper
Bea 5
greenhornbiker
Bikebetti
Pinkiwinki
HiFiXS
Murmel04
LilianB
und die Freundin von Bettina
seid so nett und schreibt mir bald, damit ich mich um die Finanzen kümmern kann.
Vielen Dank und uns allen bald mal wieder schönes Wetter...hier regnet es Bindfäden


----------



## contesssa (25. Mai 2014)

Bisher habe ich nur von 11 Damen die Mailadressen....aus obiger Liste streiche ich Murmel 04 und greenhornbiker. Die Anderen bitte ich, sich mal eine Minute zu nehmen und mir die Adresse zu schicken.
Viele Grüße
Contesssa


----------



## Biketrulla (25. Mai 2014)

@ninzi
@MissQuax
@Angsthase 62
@MissPepper
[USER=41832]@Bea5 
[USER=90871]@Bikebetti und Freundin
@Pinkiwinki
@HiFi XS
@LilianB


Ich versuche es mal so.

Ladys bitte, das Organisieren macht so schon genug Arbeit - da muss man nicht noch hinter ein paar Mailadressen herrennen....[/USER][/USER]


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2014)

@Biketrulla  @contesssa
ich hab bereits am 19. Mai meine Daten gesendet...    Ist jedenfalls in meinem Postausgang.

Leibe Grüße von
hifi

Änderung:  dritte 's' hier um die Aufmerksamkeit von contess*s*a zu holen  war schon richtig in meiner Mail.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Mai 2014)

evtl doch das dritte "s" vergessen wie im letzten Beitrag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (26. Mai 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> evtl doch das dritte "s" vergessen wie im letzten Beitrag??


aaahhhh wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Danke für den Hinweis aber sie war gestern um 12.42h das letzte mal online....dann kann sie meine Info noch nicht gelesen haben.

Ich trete meinen Teilnehmerplatz an jemanden aus der Warteliste ab.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2014)

*


WarriorPrincess schrieb:



			evtl doch das dritte "s" vergessen wie im letzten Beitrag??

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 
*Teilnehmer der Unterhaltung*





contesssa



HiFi XS


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Mai 2014)

ok, war ja nur eine gutgemeinte Nachfrage, nicht böse gemeint. 
Und Bea5 hat's immerhin geholfen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Mai 2014)

War auch nicht von mir bös gemeint! Nur, ich rätzele und frag, ob meine Nachricht in der Unterhaltung überhaupt angekommen ist


----------



## Bettina (27. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig zähle, ist die Freundin von mir nun zu den Teilnehmerinnen aufgestiegen  Ich habe zwecks Mailadresse angefragt!
Und schon mal wieder lieben Dank an @contesssa fürs organisieren und an @Biketrulla fürs unterstützen


----------



## contesssa (30. Mai 2014)

Danke...und sorry an HifiXS, hab vergessen abzuhaken.
Nach meiner Momentanliste fehlen noch:
Ninzi
Miss Quax
Angsthase 62
Miss Pepper
Lillian B.

Bea5 hab ich erst mal gestrichen
Damit rückt xxx aus der Warteliste auf...

Die Teilnehmerinnenliste sieht also wie folgt aus:
1. Biketrulla
2. Lucie
3. xsusix
4. Ninzi
5. MissQuax
6. Angsthase 62
7. laterra
8. Bettina
9. MissPepper
10. greenhorn-biker
11. Bikebetti
12. Pinkiwinki
13. Lahmschnecke
14. HiFi XS
15. Murmel04
16. WarriorPrincess
17. Tesla71
18. Bajcca
19. @LilianB
20.xxx-eine Freundin von Bettina

Warteliste

...........


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht klappt's, wenn  eine Benachrichtigung automatisch gesendet wird:

@ninzi 
@MissQuax 
@Angsthase 62 
@MissPepper 
@LilianB 

sehe bitte:
#39


----------



## contesssa (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
in der Hoffnung, demnächst auch die letzten mailadressen zu bekommen, wollte ich euch nur mitteilen, dass sich unsere Unterkunft geändert hat. Wir nächtigen nun im alpha-one-Hostel direkt in Jena, haben also ideale Ausgangsposition für die Touren. Das Hostel liegt in einer Seitenstraße in einem ruhigen Wohnviertel, die Räder können in der abschließbaren Tiefgarage abgestellt werden. Pro Person im Doppelzimmer pro Nacht 20€, Frühstück 4,50€. Ich denke, dass ist besser als die andere Variante. Hinsichtlich der Abendverpflegung kommt die Info dann demnächst per mail, dann auch mit genauerer Zeit-und Tourplanung sowie einem Termin für die Überweisung.
Viele Grüße aus dem aufgeheizten Saaletal
contesssa


----------



## MissPepper (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo hier MissPepper! Ich bestätige...ich bestätige alles! Ich will dabei sein und bin bei allem dabei! :-D Ich bekomme irgendwie keine Emails mehr...aber jetzt hat es geklappt...danke HiFi XS! Was braucht Ihr noch von mir? LG aus Schweden


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Juni 2014)

MissPepper schrieb:


> Hallo hier MissPepper! Ich bestätige...ich bestätige alles! Ich will dabei sein und bin bei allem dabei! :-D Ich bekomme irgendwie keine Emails mehr...aber jetzt hat es geklappt...danke HiFi XS! Was braucht Ihr noch von mir? LG aus Schweden


 
 Hi @MissPepper   - bitte jetzt @contesssa deine Email-Adresse zukommen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder im Forum gestöbert. Deshalb kam meine Antwort erst jetzt. Sorry

LG Angsthase


----------



## MissPepper (12. Juni 2014)

@HiFi XS Hab ich gestern schon gemacht!


----------



## Bettina (12. Juni 2014)

ahh, so langsam endet der Winterschlaf  und es geht hier weiter


----------



## contesssa (12. Juni 2014)

Super...ich denke, Ninzi und LilianB schaffen es auch noch


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Juni 2014)

MissPepper schrieb:


> @HiFi XS Hab ich gestern schon gemacht!


Yeah Pepper -  freue ich mich auf Ladies Only Part 2


----------



## contesssa (25. Juni 2014)

Da warens nur noch 19...vorausgesetzt, Lilian B und die Freundin von Bettina verraten mir mal, was ich wissen muss, damit ich Ihnen mitteilen kann, was sie wissen müssen.


----------



## Bettina (26. Juni 2014)

contesssa schrieb:


> Da warens nur noch 19...vorausgesetzt, Lilian B und die Freundin von Bettina verraten mir mal, was ich wissen muss, damit ich Ihnen mitteilen kann, was sie wissen müssen.


Rike hat deine Mail schon erhalten, wir wollen beide gerne die Einrollende am Freitag und die "lange" Runde am Sonntag!


----------



## MissPepper (26. Juni 2014)

Wurde schon die erste Mail verschickt?  Habe nichts bekommen!


----------



## contesssa (26. Juni 2014)

@MissPepper...die erste mail ist raus...ich versuch es nochmal.
Falls es wieder nichts wird, schreib mir bitte eine Nachricht in die "Unterhaltung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (29. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen, gibt es zufällig eine dame aus der region köln (+80km) die mich mit dem auto mitnehmen könnte? die anreise per bahn ist von hier aus ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr zusammen mit @MissPepper und das auto is damit voll. Aber vielleicht kann jemand dich irgendwo aufgablen? Leipzig oder so?




laterra schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, gibt es zufällig eine dame aus der region köln (+80km) die mich mit dem auto mitnehmen könnte? die anreise per bahn ist von hier aus ziemlich umständlich.


----------



## LilianB (8. Juli 2014)

SRYYYYYY Auslandssemester  schande über mein Haupt...ich hätte nicht gedacht das es heutzutage noch Orte auf der Welt gibt wo kein Internet vorhanden ist 

Ist es jetzt zu spät ?


----------



## contesssa (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels....wollte nochmal daran erinnern, dass ich auch Info brauche in Bezug auf Einrollrunde, Papiermühle und Sonntagstour.
Geld ist zwar schön, macht aber nicht glücklich
Es fehlen auch noch einige (wenige) Geldeingänge...wäre schön, wenn das vor meinem Urlaub alles noch erledigt werden könnte, denn ich buche nur so viele Zimmer wie halb so viele Geldeingänge (über ungerade Zahlen rede ich mal nicht)
Hier regnet es gerade Schusterjungen....komischer Sommer


----------



## Tesla71 (8. Juli 2014)

Moin, ich habe bisher überhaupt nix bekommen. Kannst Du mir die Info bitte mal schicken? Danke!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr mit MissPepper hin und zurück. Demzufolge - was @MissPepper macht, mache ich auch   Freue mich auf den Treffen und *vielen Dank @contesssa* für die Organisation. Richtig klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissPepper (11. Juli 2014)

Habe Contessa schon geschrieben, dass wir Freitag mitfahren und Sonntag auch! Volles Programm eben Wo wir essen gehen ist mir egal!


----------



## Liebesmaus (12. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es auf der Tour noch ein freies Plätzchen????

Würde sooooooooo gerne mitfahren... Ich weiß das ich etwas spät ums Eck komm..


----------



## contesssa (15. Juli 2014)

Habe heute die Freitaglocation für das Abendessen geändert...wir sind in der Gaststätte "Zur Noll"....die Papiermühle hat an dem Tag reduzierte Karte, weil sehr viele Vorbestellungen ( warum auch immer ) an dem Tag sind. Noll ist aber auch sehr gut und ebenfalls gut zu Fuß erreichbar, weil direkt im Zentrum.
Bin jetzt drei Wochen außer Landes und deshalb werdet ihr vorerst nix von mir hören.
Ich wünsche allen eine gute Zeit und schöne Touren
Contesssa


----------



## Biketrulla (15. Juli 2014)

... gibt es evtl. noch eine aktuelle Teilnehmerliste?


----------



## bajcca (1. August 2014)

Ich muss meinen Platz beim Ladies Treffen leider abgeben, ich habe gerade die "Einladung"meiner Firma zur Tagung bekommen, die bis Freitag Abend geht, danach noch Heimreise. Ich könnte frühestens Samstag vormittag in Jena sein und das ist mir dann doch etwas zu stressig. Ich bin gerade etwas sauer, da die Tagung bei unserer Jahresplanung bis Donnerstag eingetragen war und jetzt plötzlich auf Freitag verschoben wurde.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (4. August 2014)

Hallo Contesssa

ich hoffe du hattest einen schönen Urlaub. MissQuax und ich werden am Freitag gegen Mittag eintrudeln. Wir möchten dann eine kleine Runde mit euch fahren. Leider müssen wir euch dann Sonntag nach dem gemeinsamen Frühstück verlassen. (Termine) Schade. Wir freuen uns aber auf ein paar schöne Tage beim Treffen. Auch vielen Dank für die Orga.

LG Angsthase


----------



## contesssa (13. August 2014)

Hallo, Ladies,
Stand der Dinge sind 16 Teilnehmerinnen, von denen das Geld eingegangen ist
Offen sind noch 2, mit denen ich eine persönliche Unterhaltung begonnen habe
Ich würde das Meldeverfahren abschließen, indem ich von 18 Beteiligten ausgehe.
Denkt ihr bitte daran ( falls noch nicht geschehen) mir noch zu sagen, wer die Einrollrunde mitfährt und wer Interesse an einer erweiterten Sonntagsrunde hat?
Für den Sonnabend würde ich für die Mittagspause in Kunitz Plätze bestellen....ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass man zumindest etwas trinken und gegebenenfalls eine Kleinigkeit essen möchte.
Für Sonntagmittag habe ich in der Berggaststätte "Zum groben Wilhelm" ( Wilhelmshöhe) bestellt. Dort werden wir gegen 13 Uhr sein, wenn wir die geplante Runde bei adäquatem Wetter fahren können. Von dort aus kann man innerhalb von 15 Minuten zum Ausgangspunkt hinabrollen und auch die erweiterte Runde fahren.
Details zu Startortenund -zeiten sowie gps-tracks gehen dann per e-mail raus.
Viele Grüße...
freu mich schon auf euch


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. August 2014)

Hallo in die Runde 
ich möchte bitte auf die Warteliste. Ich will endlich auch!!!
viele Grüße
R5


----------



## contesssa (21. August 2014)

Hallo Ladies, hier also die endgültige Teilnehmerinnenliste....
warrior princess
greenhornbiker
Bettina
Hendrike
Miss Pepper
Pinki Winki
Bikebetty
xsusix
laterra
Angsthase 62
HifiXS
Martina
Lucie 
Lahmschnecke
Murmel 04
Tesla71
Miss Quax
Rubinstein5

Ich hoffe, dass ich niemanden vergessen habe, falls doch bitte sofort melden...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. August 2014)

aufgeregte aber freudige Grüße in die Runde
ich freue mich!
R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (21. August 2014)

Und was ist mit dem Pedelec?


----------



## MissPepper (21. August 2014)

Also Hifi XS und ich sind auf jeden Fall zum einrollern und auch am Sonntag dabei...ob es die erweiterte Runde wird muss ich noch klären 

Ich freu mich schon so sehr!


----------



## mtbbee (21. August 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Pedelec?


da ist der Akku leer 
sorry LM ... musste einfach sein 

also Euch ganz viel Spass .... ein gant klein wenig beneide ich Euch ja, hoffe nächstes Jahr läufts terminlich besser


----------



## Martina H. (22. August 2014)

... nur ein ganz klein wenig?


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2014)

Mtbbee, hab die Woche ein fati mit Motor gesehen

Schade dass du nicht dabei bist


----------



## mtbbee (22. August 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... nur ein ganz klein wenig?


zugegeben, etwas untertrieben  



murmel04 schrieb:


> Mtbbee, hab die Woche ein fati mit Motor gesehen


so ein Monstrum steht auch beim Stadler ...


----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2014)

genau da hab ich es gesehen, neben vielen anderen hässlichen Rädern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. August 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> also Euch ganz viel Spass .... ein gant klein wenig beneide ich Euch ja, hoffe nächstes Jahr läufts terminlich besser



Ich beneide Euch wirklich sehr. Also nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, soweit ich den AX und Riva überlebe. Da muss der Sommerurlaub mit Schatzi terminlich dem Ladies-Treffen angepasst werden.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da muss der Sommerurlaub mit Schatzi terminlich dem Ladies-Treffen angepasst werden.



Sehr gute Idee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. August 2014)

@Bikebetty 
ich habe von MissQuaxx gehört, dass du aus meiner Nähe bist. Hast du noch ein Plätzchen frei in deinem Auto?
Fragende Grüße
R5


----------



## Bikebetti (24. August 2014)

@Rubinstein5 
Du hast eine PM.
Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Bikebetti (31. August 2014)

Hallo Contessa ,winkipinki und ich werden bereits am Freitag anreisen in der Hoffnung ,dass es keinen nennenswerten Stau geben wird . Deine Planung mit dem Essen geht in Ordnung ,wir vertrauen ganz Deinen Empfehlungen und Deinem Geschmack ,vielleicht gibts Du uns noch die Möglichkeit ,falls etwas dazwischen kommt , dass wir mit Dir telefonisch in Kontakt trennten können .Freuen uns auf Jena Bikebetti und winkipinki


----------



## contesssa (31. August 2014)

Mach ich...diese Woche geht die exakte Planung raus und da ist auch meine Handynummer dabei. Leider Werden wir immer weniger


----------



## lucie (31. August 2014)

Weniger? Haben noch ein paar Ladies abgesagt, wäre wirklich schade , oder ist die letzte Teilnehmerliste noch aktuell?


----------



## HiFi XS (1. September 2014)

contesssa schrieb:


> Mach ich...diese Woche geht die exakte Planung raus und da ist auch meine Handynummer dabei. Leider Werden wir immer weniger


 
Nu - das passiert leider manchmal - vielleicht gibt es Ladies die nachrücken wollen, wenn wir Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. September 2014)

Wenn Interesse besteht, die frei gewordenen Plätze "aufzufüllen", könnt ich auch noch ne Freundin fragen. (hier im Forum zwar angemeldet, aber inaktiv...)


----------



## contesssa (1. September 2014)

Ich würde jetzt bei den 9 Zimmern bleiben....wenn sich noch eine Person fände wäre das günstig


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2014)

contesssa schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt bei den 9 Zimmern bleiben....wenn sich noch eine Person fände wäre das günstig


und 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht, die frei gewordenen Plätze "aufzufüllen", könnt ich auch noch ne Freundin fragen. (hier im Forum zwar angemeldet, aber inaktiv...)


Bedeutet beides zusammen, daß wir wieder komplett sind?
Also aus der Liste oben sind Lahmschnecke und Hendrike raus, sonst noch wer?

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, und ich habe in meinem Umfeld schon rumgefragt, aber keine weiteren Aspirantinnen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2014)

Meine Freundin hat keine Zeit, also wenn der Platz nicht vergeben wurde bisher, wäre es meinem Verständnis nach immer noch günstig, wenn sich noch eine Person fände.


----------



## contesssa (2. September 2014)

Momentan sind es 16 Teilnehmerinnen...aus bestimmten Gründen habe ich von den ursprünglich 10 Doppelzimmern eines storniert. Es wäre finanziell auf jeden Fall günstig, wenn sich noch mindestens eine Ersatzfrau fände.
Wir sind am Freitag bei der Einrolltour 3 Guides und am Sonntag ebenfalls. Für den Samstag hat mir Daniel abgesagt, aber auch zu zweit sollte es kein Problem werden. Ich werde heute oder morgen die genaue Planung per mail an alle schicken...


----------



## Tesla71 (2. September 2014)

Die Einrolltour schaffe ich definitiv nicht. Bin mal gespannt, wann ich mich auf der Arbeit loseisen kann.


----------



## contesssa (2. September 2014)

Die Planung ist raus...falls jemand die mail nicht bekommen hat, bitte per "Unterhaltung" bei mir melden.
Grüsse
Contesssa


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2014)

Noch 2 mal schlafen - ich freu mich schon auf Euch und Jena


----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2014)

Ich wünsch euch ein ganz tolles Wochenende  gutes Wetter und super Touren 
bin schon gespannt was ihr dann zu berichten habt.

Irgendwie hatte ich gedacht, dass es kurzfristig bei mir noch klappen könnte  so muß ich halt noch weiter nachts von unserer Tour träumen - immer noch seufz


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. September 2014)

Ich freu mich auch schon voll 
Aber das Wetter   Wer hat da seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt, ist ja mein 1. richtiges lo

Ja dass Wetter , vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und es wird nicht ganz so nass
Trocken macht einfach mehr Spaß 

Also Mädels alle mal ein Stoßgebet an Petrus schicken und Teller leer essen


----------



## Bettina (11. September 2014)

Irgendwie scheint der "Sommer" rum zu sein, aber egal wir radeln uns ja warm 
Die letzten drei Tage bin ich im trockenen geradelt, da ist mein Pensum für die Woche wohl erschöpft


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

Blödsinn


Wetter wird gut!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)

wenn ihr mit ein paar Wolken am Himmel und ein wenig Wasser auf den Trails leben könnt, sieht's gar nicht so übel aus... zumindest deutlich besser als der Großteil des bisherigen "Sommers": Samstag und Sonntag soll es von oben trocken bleiben!
https://www.meteoblue.com/en/germany/weather-jena?day=3

Viel Spaß allen zusammen


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Von oben trocken wäre ja schon mal super.

Denke unsere wettertechnischen Ansprüche sind schon sehr gesunken in diesem Jahr (Sommer) 

Ansonst wird es passen (ich hasse nasses Holz )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2014)

Ich seh schon, meine Tasche mit Bikeklamotten muss größer werden, um für jedes Wetter gerüstet zu sein 
Drei Tage wegafahren und das Auto ist voll - perfekte Voraussetzungen für ein echtes Ladies-WE : Wir erfüllen jedes Klischee.
(Zum Glück hab ich noch kein "Schlechtwetter-Bike", sonst müsste ich das ja auch einpacken, um wählen zu können )


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Schlechtwetter bike  Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 

Ein glück ist dass Auto groß genug und der Rucksack auch


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

ist halt auf dem letzten Drücker aber ...   berufsbedingt wird MissPepper nicht wie vorgesehen von Berlin aus starten. Das beduetet, dass ich ein Auto organiziert habe und noch Platz habe für eine weitere Mitfahrerin. Für die meisten wahrscheinlich zu spät aber vielleicht hat @riotgrrrl oder eine andere Dame aus Berlin Lust auf die schöne Trails Jena?

Liebe Grüße
HiFi


----------



## Bettina (11. September 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...Drei Tage wegfahren und das Auto ist voll - perfekte Voraussetzungen für ein echtes Ladies-WE : Wir erfüllen jedes Klischee.


Ich auch!


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...
> "Schlechtwetter-Bike"..)


Ist eingepackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>


Gott sei Dank fahr ich einen Kombi


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

... und schön dran denken: Lippenstift und Nagellack passen zum Bike - shit, mein knallrot ist alle und raw habe ich nicht, klasse, kann ich ja schnell noch ein neues Bike kaufen


----------



## lucie (11. September 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... und schön dran denken: Lippenstift und Nagellack passen zum Bike - shit, mein knallrot ist alle und raw habe ich nicht, klasse, kann ich ja schnell noch ein neues Bike kaufen



Kommt nicht in die Tüte!!! Akuter Platzmangel. Lippenstift ist günstiger, hast ja noch Zeit, welchen zu kaufen.
Ich brauche keinen Blauen Lippenstift - bei den Jenaer Anstiegen werde ich ohnehin an Sauerstoffmangel leiden, das macht dann von ganz alleine hübsch blau...


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Lippenstift verwischt doch eh

Lucie wir überstehen den Sauerstoffmangel schon , ich falle dann mit rotem Kopf vom Rad 

Was ist denn eigentlich aus unserer "bergaufhilfe" geworden


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

...an dem akuten Platzmangel bist ja wohl Du schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Habt ihr den ganzen Hausrat eingepackt


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich aus unserer "bergaufhilfe" geworden




Akku leer?


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>


In so einem Auto haben wir locker zwei Mtbs rein gegekriegt.


----------



## Principiante (11. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


>




Voll geil!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> [...] bei den Jenaer Anstiegen werde ich ohnehin an Sauerstoffmangel leiden, das macht dann von ganz alleine hübsch blau...


Mach mir keine Angst! Ich sah letzte Woche schon so aus:


(Frau muss ja nicht immer nur die tollen Bilder in Aktion posten, darf auch mal zu den Fotos "danach" stehen  )


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Sieht nach ich Tanke sonne aus , oder täuscht dass


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Sieht nach ich Tanke sonne aus , oder täuscht dass


 Nichts anderes mache ich da


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. September 2014)

Kurze Frage noch, da ich schon ewig nicht mehr in nem Hostel geschlafen hab:
_"Bettwäsche- Leihe: einmalig 2,50 € pro Person //Eigene Bettwäsche oder Schlafsack kann mitgebracht werden."_ D.h. ich sollte Bettbezug und -laken mitbringen, oder auch das "Innenleben"?
Weiß eine, wie's bei Handtüchern aussieht?


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Oh gut dass wir mal drüber reden

Ich hab damit gar keine Erfahrung !!!!


Bitte Infos ob und was ich da mitbringen muss


----------



## laterra (11. September 2014)

Eine Decke an sich ist normalerweise da, nur die Laken nicht. Handtücher muss man üblicherweise auch selbst mitbringen im Hostel. Es gibt Etagen-Duschen soweit ich das gesehen hab. Da ist nicht anzunehmen, dass sie Handtücher stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Ok also dann Bettwäsche incl Laken und Handtücher .

Ansonst den üblichen Kram halt.

Dass Thema hatten wir ja oben schon mal


----------



## HiFi XS (11. September 2014)

Oh man, danke für die Hinweise. ich hätte nie und nimmer daran gedacht... bin nicht so Hostel-erfahren.


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

... bevor man jetzt komplette Bettwäsche mitschleppt: Schlafsack tut es auch


----------



## murmel04 (11. September 2014)

Hab ich nicht  Na dann doch Bettzeug ist ja nicht die Welt und Kopfkissen schlepp ich eh immer mit Selbst wenn ich mit einem
Flieger unterwegs bin


----------



## contesssa (11. September 2014)

Hab auch noch mal geschaut....auf der Hostelseite steht "einmalig 2,50€"...ich würde davon ausgehen, dass da Laken+Bezug+Kopfkissenbezug gemeint ist. Habe berufsmäßig jede Menge JH-Erfahrung und da ist es immer so. Handtücher auf jeden Fall selbst mitbringen!
Wetter wird lt.Wetter.com mäßig...aber leichter Sprühregen ist vielleicht zu verkraften.
Übrigens ist ab morgen in Jena Altstadtfest, hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm, tangiert uns auch nur insofern, dass ich morgen abend nicht auf dem Markt auf euch warten werde, sondern vor der Stadtkirche "Skt. Michael". Das ist gleich daneben...Auf jeden Fall gibt es auf dem Markt einen Stand der Papiermühle und das Schellenbier muss Frau mal probiert haben, sofern sie allgemein dem Biere nicht abgeneigt ist.


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2014)

Das wird 

 Etwas kühl, aber trocken. 2h Sonne am Sonnabend.  Herbst  Mit Feuerwerk zum Abschluss 







https://www.meteoblue.com/de/deutschland/wetter-jena


----------



## murmel04 (12. September 2014)

Oh Gott ich hoffe in Jena ist dass Wetter besser als hier 


Es schüttet seit Stunden

Glaub ich bring Flossen mit


----------



## Bettina (12. September 2014)

@murmel04 Wird schon, hier sieht es ganz gut aus! Sind ja noch ein paar Stunden!!


----------



## murmel04 (12. September 2014)

@Bettina, 

Ich weiß Kleidung und so...

Aber ich denke trocken zumindest von oben macht uns alle mehr Spaß 

Bis dann, muss noch einiges vorher erledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. September 2014)

Wir lachen den Regen weg


----------



## AnjaR (12. September 2014)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes trailreiches Wochenende. Bleibt alle heil und habt viel Spaß.
Ich wäre lieber jetzt auf dem Weg nach Jena als gleich in ein Chorwochenende zu starten.

Gruß Anja

PS: Hier ist blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein


----------



## Martina H. (12. September 2014)

... noch kurz den Kuhbus mit Nahrung versorgt und schwupps ... sind wir unterwegs


----------



## Tesla71 (12. September 2014)

Ich muß mich leider ausklinken. 

Heute morgen mit Triefnase aufgewacht und es wird zunehmend schlimmer. 
Menno! 

Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Schöne Trails. 

Ich werde das Wochenende wohl im Bett verbringen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (12. September 2014)

ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, völlig egal bei welchem Wetter. Bleibt alle gesund, keine Stürze *toitoitoi* und tolle Trails!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. September 2014)

So, der Hoppel liegt schon in freudiger Erwartung im Auto, jetzt noch Zeuch dazuverstauen und dann geht's loooooooos 
Bis später, Mädels!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (12. September 2014)

Sind angekommen, momentan ist das Zimmer einladender als das Wetter da draußen. Bei besserem sollte es wohl eher umgekehrt sein. Parken ist etwas schwierig, rundrum Baustellen und Parkautomaten. 
Letztere sollret ihr nutzen, hier haben einige schon Knöllchen dran...


----------



## murmel04 (12. September 2014)

Bei wird's noch dauern, hab zwar nur noch 20 km, aber Mega stau geh jetzt auf die ausweichrute


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2014)

... so, wieder zu Hause, die erste Maschine Dreckwäsche läuft ( ich hoffe, dass unsere Waschmaschine sich nicht verschluckt  )

War mal wieder ein super Wochenende mit tollen Ladies. War schön alte Bekannte wieder zu sehen und neue Ladies kennen zu lernen. Jede einzelne von Euch war eine Bereicherung - Danke 

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Contesssa für die Organisation und noch ein Danke an die Guides 

Wir freuen uns auf die Bilder - und immer schön dran denken:

nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen 

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes Restwochenende (an die, die schon zu Hause sind) und kommt gut und sicher heim (an die, die noch unterwegs sind)


----------



## HiFi XS (14. September 2014)

War in 2 Stunden wieder in Berlin - trotz vielen Baustellen.  Melde mich morgen nochmal.  Vielen lieben Dank an Contessa. Jena ist klasse!


----------



## lucie (14. September 2014)

Auch von mir ein fettes Dankeschön an Contesssa für die Organisation, an die beiden Guides und an Euch alle.
Es war echt toll über Trails ohne Aussicht zu schlittern, sich endlich mal wieder so richtig einzusauen - und das Ganze mit dennoch so lustigen gutgelaunten und unkomplizierten Ladies. 

Es bestätigt seit 5 Jahren meine Meinung zum Ladiestreffen: immer wieder, egal wo und welches Wetter, ob tourig, trailig,
downhillig, uphillig, einfach chillig mit Alt und Jung über Stock und Stein jagen... 
Dabei sein ist alles und für mich immer ein echtes Highlight im Bikejahr.

In diesem Sinne allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag und liebe Grüße

lucie


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2014)

Bin auch wieder daheim.
Ich hab meine Klamotten erstmal mit dem Gartenschlauch bearbeitet, damit sich die Waschmaschine nicht dran verschluckt. Jetzt kriegen wir wohl von den Nachbarn mitleidige Angebote für ne neue Waschmaschine. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch sauber werden und dann kümmer ich mich um den Bilderaustausch!

DANKE an alle für das genial Wochenende bei schönstem Bikewetter - so viel Spaß hatt ich im Regen noch nie  (gibt leider keine Grinse-Smileys mit Dreckpunkten )
DANKE noch mal an  contesssa für die Organisation!

Es war echt toll!


----------



## MissQuax (14. September 2014)

Auch Angsthase 62 und ich sind wieder heil daheim angekommen - diesmal in "Rekordzeit", da gänzlich ohne Staus, ohne "Elefantenrennen" auf der Autobahn etc.. Habe auch schon die Grobreinigungs-Phase der Klamotten hinter mir, meine (neue) Waschmaschine bekommt also leicht verdauliche Kost , das Bike ist morgen dran.

Bin immer noch total happy - trotz des sehr besch..... Wetters war auch mein / unser 4. LO-Treffen wieder die Wucht in Tüten - es hat wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht!!!

Wie immer
- tolle Organisation (herzlichen Dank, Contessa!!!)
- ein echt netter und kommunikativer junger Guide (auch an Erik vielen Dank!)
- eine schöne Unterkunft (obwohl mein Rücken etwas gelitten hat, aber das ist wohl mittlerweile das Alter )
- leckere Verpflegung (Frühstück ließ nichts zu wünschen übrig, die Gaststätten hatten prima Speiseauswahl!)
- schöne Tour (wir sind ja nur die eine gefahren) mit tollem gratis Wellness-Programm (Schlammpackung/-peeling vom Feinsten) 
- und natürlich eine super Truppe - lauter liebe, umgängliche, hilfsbereite, fröhliche, wetterfeste Bikerinnen -
  Mädels, ihr seid echt eine Wucht und jede Einzelne hat zu einem superschönen, unvergesslichen LO-Treffen beigetragen - 1000 Dank euch
  allen!!! 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das nächste Treffen - egal wann und wo!

(Alles auch im Namen von Angsthase 62, die ja schon wieder voll in Action ist für ihren Urlaub am DI und daher nicht zum Schreiben kommt!)

GLG + einen schönen Sonntagabend,
MissQuax


----------



## murmel04 (14. September 2014)

So nun bin ich auch mal dran. Bin ja leider auch nur eine Tour mitgefahren, Freitag hat mich der Stau auf den letzen 4 km ausgebremst und am Sonntag wollte ich die anderen nicht ausbremsen.

War allerdings auch in Rekortzeit daheim, keine 2 std. für die 230 km  wenn ich nur so schnell auf dem Bike wäre

Unterwegs hatte ich sogar Sonne und blauen Himmel.

Für mich war es das 1x richtiges LO, das kleine in der Pfalz habe ich ja schon mitgenommen.

Und auch dieses war klasse.

Vielen Dank an Contesssa für die Orga und an alle anderen für eure Geduld, wenns mal wieder etwas länger dauert.

Besserung wird versprochen, weiss zwar noch nicht wie, aber mir fällt schon was ein.

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag

Und uns allen einen hoffentlich GOLDEN HERBST MIT VIEL SONNE UND TROCKENHEIT!!!
Dass haben wir uns verdient!


LG

murmel


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2014)

So, Dropbox-Mail an alle ist raus. Meine Pics sind schon drin. Vielleicht ganz gut wenn jede einen eigenen Unterordner anlegt, oder?
Wer nichts erhalten hat oder Probleme hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Werde jetzt allerdings erstmal was essen und dann ganz viel kuscheln nachholen 


EDIT:
Sorry, bei der Einladung ist was schiefgelaufen, weil ich blöderweise den Ordner-Namen nachträglich editiert habe. Bitte erste Einladung löschen, zweite kommt in wenigen Minuten. SORRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bikebetti (14. September 2014)

Die letzten sind nun auch schon da wo sie herkommen ?.??? Wir waren zwar flott ,haben aber noch eine Tanke gesucht ,in Jena , war auch nicht so leicht ,wenn man sich ohne Navi bewegt .
Also , das eine wie das andere war super ......,die kleine Malöchs ,------ zu verschmerzen .
Dank unseren Humors haben wir das alles wunderbar weggesteckt .
Wir danken allen für die wunderbare Zeit und den vielen Spaß ,den wir hatten 
Contesssa ,Dir und Deinen Jungs nochmal 
ein dreifaches Hoch für ....siehe oben !   LG Pnkiwinki und Bikebetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. September 2014)

Kaum lag Jena ein paar Kilometer hinter mir, musste ich die Sonnenbrille suchen  Egal.
Es war ein tolles Treffen von lauter verrückten Mädels, danke   Es hat wieder grossen Spaß gemacht.

Ich glaube Jena liegt sehr schön, zumindest gibts viele Wege mit Aussichtspunkten. Es scheint auf jeden falle eine Reise wert zu sein.



 
Die Wege waren sehr schön gewählt  Danke für die ganze Organisation an Contesssa   und Dank an Erik für die Begleitung an allen drei Tagen! 
Der Rückweg war auf der gesamten Strecke flüssig zu fahren -wie die Trails


----------



## lucie (14. September 2014)

> Der Rückweg war auf der gesamten Strecke flüssig zu fahren -wie die Trails


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2014)

:schenkelklopf:


----------



## Mausoline (14. September 2014)

Ooohh ein Schutzblech, neee, Schutzbleche an Bettinas Bike. 
Lasst mich raten.....es war nass    und ihr habt trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt 

Bei uns wars auch erst seit heut morgen trocken und da noch mächtig feucht, ich bin heut nur gelaufen.

Freu mich auf eure Fotos


----------



## lucie (14. September 2014)

Bilderrätsel:

Wer oder was ist das???


----------



## Martina H. (14. September 2014)

... ich will lösen, ich will lösen


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ooohh ein Schutzblech, neee, Schutzbleche an Bettinas Bike.
> Lasst mich raten.....es war nass    und ihr habt trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt
> 
> Bei uns wars auch erst seit heut morgen trocken und da noch mächtig feucht, ich bin heut nur gelaufen.
> ...


Das Beste war aber die Rohloff, nicht die Schutzbleche  Obwohl, das hintere war schon hilfreich


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich will lösen, ich will lösen


Ich auch


----------



## lucie (15. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich auch



Na los, traut Euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (15. September 2014)

keine Ahnung auf jeden Fall sieht dass aus als ob es mit einer Eisschicht überzogen wäre


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. September 2014)

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es.... 
Der hab ich beim "duschen" geholfen


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung auf jeden Fall sieht dass aus als ob es mit einer Eisschicht überzogen wäre


Schokoeis   mmmmhhhh
Es gab übrigens eine vorzügliche Eisdiele mit guten Schokoeis in der Altstadt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Schokoeis   mmmmhhhh
> Es gab übrigens eine vorzügliche Eisdiele mit guten Schokoeis in der Altstadt


Jepp...
Und Einwohner/Touristen schauen einen komisch an, wenn man davor steht und bei 15′C äußert "Oh Gott, das ist sooo warm!" (Und es war ernst gemeint  )


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2014)

Ein bißchen abstrakt bzw. durch den Matsch gezogen 
aber ich habs erkannt.........das hab ich auch aufm T-Shirt drauf


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

Wer ohne Schutzblech fährt sieht halt so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (15. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wer ohne Schutzblech fährt sieht halt so aus



Neues Wort statt "Warmduscher/in": Bike-mit-Schutzblech-Fahrer(in)!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. September 2014)

@lucie - ich hab´ ne Weile gebraucht, aber jetzt habe ich SIE auch erkannt  

Schön dass Ihr alle wieder heil zurück seid und trotz Mistwetter so viel Spaß   hattet. Nächstes Jahr mag ich auch wieder mit! Und ich warte auf nen Bericht und jede Menge Bilder!


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

Hier mal auf die schnelle ein Bild von der Aussicht:





















.


----------



## lucie (15. September 2014)

Selbst die Biketrulla hatte keinen Durchblick...


----------



## MissQuax (15. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hier mal auf die schnelle ein Bild von der Aussicht
> 
> .



Ich seh' gar nix ... ?!


----------



## Bea5 (15. September 2014)

@lucie: gibts denn auch ein matschlos Bild als Auflösung für Daheimgebliebene?


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich seh' gar nix ... ?!


Ja eben, das war der typische Ausblick 

(P.S. Fotos kommen bestimmt noch)


----------



## murmel04 (15. September 2014)

Einheitsfarbe war grau


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2014)

... ich löse dann mal auf:

Biketrulla ohne Aussicht 

Wir sahen übrigens alle (fast) so aus


----------



## Bikebetti (15. September 2014)

Witzig,witzig ,ich jedenfalls hab ne Menge bunter Rucksäcke mit farbigen Regenjacken auf welligem , pfützigem Untergrund  gesehen .Also Mädels,ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt ,bunt wars auf jeden Fall ,so im Nebel des Grauens .......Wir haben den Herbst  schon erfahren ,zumindest in zweifacher Hinsicht .Wenn ich da nur an das Jauchzen beim Durchfahren der kleinen Seen denke ............ Und das Lachen und die Kommentare der Wanderer beim Anblick unserer Klamotten .......  LG Bikebetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (15. September 2014)

Also Mädels egal wie das Wetter auch war. Es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht. Wo sonst bekommt an schon eine kostenlose Schlammpackung mit so vielen Mädels auf einem Haufen. Bei Sonne kann ja jeder biken   Danke an Contesssa und den Guides.
Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr.

L.G. Agsthase


----------



## laterra (15. September 2014)

Hallo die Damen,

ich fand unser Bike Wochenende auch wieder super. Wenn das Rumfahren im Matsch zu hause alleine nur auch so viel Spaß machen würde wie mit euch ^^
Noch mal vielen Dank für die ganze Orga Contesssa. Und allen vielen Dank dass ihr solidarisch mit mir aufgebrochen seid und dem Restaurantpersonal Feuer unter dem Hintern gemacht habt. Insbesondere lucie und Martina H. für die Bikedusche und den Shuttle-Service.
Bei mir hats dann noch bis 23.30 gedauert bis ich daheim war, aber das Ladies Treffen war es wert 
...ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

@laterra  Ich finde es echt klasse, daß du das mit der Deutschen Bahn durchziehst. Mir waren die Fahrzeiten echt zu lang. Den theoretischen Anschluß in Mainz hätten wir nur vielleicht geschafft ;-) 

Und die Nummer in dem unsäglichen Restaurant war auch gut!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. September 2014)

HI Ladies!
ich möchte auch DANKE sagen - an euch alle!
Es war mein ersten LO-Treffen und ich bin angefixt .... und ihr seid der Dealer 
Ich bin super motiviert und bin gestern nach dem ersten Reinemachen auch noch mal 20 km Strecke gefahren. Mein Mann freut sich, dass ich mehr von der Technik verstehen und SELBER schrauben will. Wer hätte das gedacht  Immer für eine Überraschung gut... die Kerls.

So viele tolle Ladies auf einem Haufen. Ich freu mich!
Auf bald
R5


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. September 2014)

Ich bin grad immer noch total begeistert beim Fotos schauen:
a) von den Erinnerungen an das geniale WE,
b) davon, dass Ladies doch die besseren Fotos machen: Ich hab bisher noch kein Foto von mir gefunden, auf dem mein Gesicht nach total erschöpfter Picasso-Grimasse ausschaut, sondern alle mit selig-glücklichem Grinsen - halt so, wie ich mich das ganze WE gefühlt hab! Danke dafür! 

(Achja, mein bisheriges Lieblingspic zeigt unseren freundlichen Guide mit engleisten Gesichtszügen .)


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Regnet es oder regnet es nicht war die Frage zur Einrollende am Freitag für alle, die trotz Staus und Verstopfung der B7 rechtzeitig Jena erreicht hatten.




Der dann doch stärker werdende Regen verhinderte nicht dass wir Spaß hatten, aber es gibt halt keine Bilder!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. September 2014)

Hallo Ladies -

vielen dank für all die tolle Bilder! Ich hab endlich auch ein paar Handy-Aufnahmen hochgeladen. Ha ha ha.   Hat mir echt gut gefallen in Jena und nochmal die Bilder anzuschauen macht richtig Spaß. Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.

Ein Hoch auf Jena!





Liebe Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## murmel04 (18. September 2014)

Mädels jetzt stellt auch mal Jena mit dem Wetter vor dass wir im
Moment haben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2014)

Das wär ja langweilig  
Und wir wären bestimmt nass geworden vom Schwitzen beim uphill - unvorstellbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (18. September 2014)

Aber wie hätten mal gesehen wo wir waren.
Und Sonne hat doch auch was


----------



## murmel04 (18. September 2014)

Aber wie hätten mal gesehen wo wir waren.
Und Sonne hat doch auch was


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Das Bild von HiFi XS ist aber vom Sonntag, erstmal kam der Samstag und das war ein Tag mit aussichtsreichen Wegen. Hier erklärt uns contesssa die Sehenswürdigkeiten der Umgebung.


 
Und hier "jagen" wir zum nächsten Aussichtspunkt.



Und dann bekamen einige von uns eine Art Ausschlag


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Ob man eine Jacke durch Abreiben mit nassem Gras sauber bekommt? Oder doch grün?


 
Säubern zum Essengehen ...


 
Und nach dem Essen: Aussicht genießen


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Tagesabschluss: schon wieder putzen


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Bevor ich nun immer weiter poste die Preisfrage: was fällt euch an diesem Foto auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2014)

Es regnet nicht und man sieht sogar einen Buckel 




Bettina schrieb:


> Das Bild von HiFi XS ist aber vom Sonntag, erstmal kam der Samstag und das war ein Tag mit aussichtsreichen Wegen. Hier erklärt uns contesssa die Sehenswürdigkeiten der Umgebung.
> Anhang anzeigen 322767
> ...........



Seid ihr einen AX gefahren oder warum habt ihr alle so riesige Rucksäcke 
Konntet ihr euer Gepäck nicht in der Unterkunft lassen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Seid ihr einen AX gefahren oder warum habt ihr alle so riesige Rucksäcke



Siehst du denn nicht, dass wir in, sogar fast über den Wolken sind?


----------



## 4mate (18. September 2014)

Das ist kein Buckel sondern der beneidenswert straffe
und blitzsaubere gerade Rücken einer leidenschaftlichen
und epischen Geländeradfahrerin 

Das gepeinigte  Scott hat ganz schlimmes Schaltwerk-Aua.
Das tat ihm sicherlich und seiner Gefährtin sicher ganz doll weh 

Man kann jedoch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlich-
keit davon ausgehen, dass innerhalb 48 Stunden operiert
wurde, beide wohlauf und glücklich waren und eine ruhige
Stimmung der Fröhlichkeit  begonnen hatte und bis zum
heutigen Tag und noch weiter andauert


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Es regnet nicht und man sieht sogar einen Buckel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. jeahhh, gewonnen!
2. der gepäckbedarf war kaum kleiner  bloß Werkzeug hatte ich weniger  Kein Fully, keine Schaltungsgedöns


----------



## murmel04 (18. September 2014)

da war die Notfallverpflegung drin, falls wir uns im Nebel verfahren und es etwas länger dauert


----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

Jena, ein Nebelmärchen. Ein rundum gelungenes Panoramabild als Scherenschnitt - hat mich viel Mühe und filigranes Arbeiten gekostet.


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322812
> Jena, ein Nebelmärchen. Ein rundum gelungenes Panoramabild als Scherenschnitt - hat mich viel Mühe und filigranes Arbeiten gekostet.


wie hast du denn den Hintergrund bearbeitet?


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2014)

... da war keine grosse Bearbeitung notwendig, dass sah so aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Und dann bekamen einige von uns eine Art Ausschlag
> Anhang anzeigen 322769



Hi, hi, Dubbekrankheit.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2014)

Nix da Krankheit! Die Punkte haben wir uns ehrlich verdient!
Müssen nur noch rausfinden, wei man die in WP-Punkte umrechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

.


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2014)

Glaub nichts, was du nicht selbst gesehen hast!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2014)

Du hast aber eine gute Kamera mit nebeldurchdingender Linse!
Wenn du die noch schärfer einstellst, sieht man uns in Unterwäsche!


----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Glaub nichts, was du nicht selbst gesehen hast!



??? Hä?


----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Du hast aber eine gute Kamera mit nebeldurchdingender Linse!
> Wenn du die noch schärfer einstellst, sieht man uns in Unterwäsche!



Hä?


----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

Ach das war gemeint.  So sah es doch aus, oder? Kann aber auch sein, dass es an meiner regen Fantasie lag...


----------



## Martina H. (18. September 2014)

... hmmmh, an den Ausblick kann ich mich nicht erinnern...


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2014)

Das Foto mit den Sommersprossen sollte Foto des Tages werden 

wie geht das? muss man das vorschlagen?


----------



## lucie (18. September 2014)

Auf mystische Weise verschwinden in der Dropbox Ordner. Habe meine Bilder vorhin nochmals hochgeladen. Bettinas Ordner ist auch im Jenaer Nebel verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. September 2014)

starke Bilder - Ihr seit einfach großartig ... habe vorhin schon einiges via FB entdeckt ... aber hier sind ja noch ein paar eindrucksvolle mehr zu finden  ...  ... ab Samstag übe ich auch wieder Schlechtwetterbiken


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> starke Bilder - Ihr seit einfach großartig ... habe vorhin schon einiges via FB entdeckt ... aber hier sind ja noch ein paar eindrucksvolle mehr zu finden  ...  ... ab Samstag übe ich auch wieder Schlechtwetterbiken


Mit deinem Fat-Bike hättest du keinen Streß gehabt -es sei denn das Schaltwerk ist sensibel!!


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2014)

Apropos Eindruck, ich fand die Stelle klasse:


 
Da gibt es noch bessere Bilder von, aber die hat der Guide gemacht, die habe ich nicht im Zugriff...


----------



## lucie (19. September 2014)

Aber schöne Pfützen gab es doch fast überall. Warum gerade diese?


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2014)

war das sonnigste Bild!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. September 2014)

Sehr nett, dass ich via Dropbox an Euren Photos teilhaben durfte! Lustige Bilder, danke dafür, und Gruß aus dem Nebel im Donautal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> war das sonnigste Bild!



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst. 

Hier noch eins vom Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Auf mystische Weise verschwinden in der Dropbox Ordner. Habe meine Bilder vorhin nochmals hochgeladen. Bettinas Ordner ist auch im Jenaer Nebel verschwunden.


Die verschwinden dann, wenn die jemand "Ausschneidet"(Strg+x) und auf die eigene Festplatte verschiebt.
Also bitte nur auf die eigene Festplatte kopieren (Strg+C)!!!

Und falls jemand Bettinas Ordner hat, wäre es lieb, wenn sie den wieder reinstellen könnte, das darf nicht nur Bettina


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. September 2014)

Ist wieder da!
@lucie hatte schon einige wieder hochgeladen, danke dafür!
Habe dann entdeckt, dass man gelöschte Dateien wieder herstellen kann. Jetzt sind alle wieder da. 

@HiFi XS : Absicht, dass du auch einige deiner Bilder gleich wieder gelöscht hast, oder soll ich die auch wieder herstellen?


----------



## HiFi XS (21. September 2014)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> @HiFi XS : Absicht, dass du auch einige deiner Bilder gleich wieder gelöscht hast, oder soll ich die auch wieder herstellen?


Ja. Ich hatte irrtümlicherweise zu viele hochgeladen und gleich wieder gelöscht.  Danke für das einrichten @WarriorPrincess.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. September 2014)

Gerne doch


----------



## magic^desire (2. Oktober 2014)

nach einiger Zeit abstinenz meld ich mich mal wieder zurück  auch wenn das diesjährige Treffen schon vorbei ist, würd ich mich mal ganz fürs nächste Jahr melden 

lg die Jane


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Oktober 2014)

Mir fällt grad ein:
Mir fehlt leder der Log von der Sonntagstour, weil mein Handy da irgendwie gestreikt hat.
Hat jemeand von den Ladies den Track und könnte ihn mir als gpx schicken/in die Dropboxstellen? 
Das wär super


----------

